# A KC Story



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Several years ago I had a friend over to take on a fishing trip. The latch was busted on the backyard gate to the dock. KC really wanted to go on the trip but it would not be good for him with the sun beating down and taking a pounding from the waves. There was going to be a lot of activity to move around on deck with hooks and fishing line and floppy toothy fish like king Mackeral, Mahi Mahi, Wahoo all sporting razor sharp teeth. 

As I motored away from the dock I looked back and KC had gotten out of the gate and was diligently swimming after the boat. I had to turn around and return to the dock and secure him in the house. 

Late in the afternoon, I returned home, sunburned and exhausted with a cooler full of fish. KC had been let out of the house and had gotten out of gate again and was patiently sitting neck deep in the water waiting for me and watching up the lagoon for my return. I have a photo of him somewhere sitting there with just his head above water and I'll share it when I run across it again. 

It just illustrates the love of a dog that would sit patiently in the water all day waiting and watching for his owner's return.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Awe, poor pup. What a great story. That's the faithful Golden that most people imagine about the breed. That's what's nice about crates though, (never was such a thing, for the Dog, when I grew up), You can have the dog just about anywhere and keep everyone safe.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would love to see that picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a good memory  YOu know we will be waiting for you to dig up the photo, probably it should be framed when you find it....


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I have a kayak...It is a Wilderness Systems kayak designed for duck hunting with a dog well behind the seat. KC loved to go kayaking. He was such a velcro dog. As I would paddle he would often stick his muzzle beneath my right arm while it was in the upstroke position and force me to put my arm around his neck. He would get his hug while completely interrupting my paddling.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What an amazing boy. Your heart dog, no doubt.


----------

